# Matt Bomer too gay for the 50 shades of Gray movie?



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2012)

> "American Psycho" scribe Bret Easton Ellis slammed the possible casting of Bomer as Christian Grey as "absolutely ludicrous" because the actor is openly gay, tweeting:





> Okay I'll say it. Matt Bomer isn't right for Christian Grey because he is openly gay. He's great for other roles but this is too big a game.





> I am NOT discriminating Matt Bomer because of his sexuality. Fifty Shades of Grey demands an actor that is genuinely into women. Get it?!?





> I think Matt Bomer is incredibly handsome and a good actor but I think he comes off totally gay in White Collar. And that is why no to CG...



And on and on and on


Par for the course of mormon fanfiction


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 12, 2012)

If only there was some skill that Matt Bomer possessed that would allow him to appear like he's into women, to genuinely convince the audience that he is into women despite the fact that he is not.

If only we had an example of an openly gay man portraying a character who is really into women


If only....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2012)

What an embarrassing tirade. Last I checked this is acting, the fuck is that person talking about.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 12, 2012)

I honestly hope Bomer doesn't play in it, if only to spare himself the ignominy of playing such an awful character in such a terrible story (I love how someone in the comments calls this drivel "deep." What a joke).

Of course, the reasoning behind what Ellis is saying is utterly moronic. It's called acting for a reason. Goodness knows Bomer is a more handsome man than most anyone else they would find anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2012)

> the comments calls this drivel "deep."



I've seen alot of people defend it as deep. But then standards have fallen.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 12, 2012)

Basically she's calling him a bad actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2012)

Bad Actor in a film based on a completely shit book. If anything he's not bad enough for the role.


----------



## Wan (Sep 12, 2012)

There's a 50 Shades of Gray movie?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree with this person, this role requires a lot more than acting. The actor has to appear somewhat available to women (who are the main target audience) and well the dude is openly gay. Oh for the record this film will suck no matter who is cast in it.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I've seen alot of people defend it as deep. But then standards have fallen.


They really have. I still remember when I wento to a book store, this girl tried to convince me how deep Twilight is because it has themes of saving peoples' souls.





Tempproxy said:


> I agree with this person, this role requires a lot more than acting. The actor has to appear somewhat available to women (who are the main target audience) and well the dude is openly gay. Oh for the record this film will suck no matter who is cast in it.


Which has nothing to do with acting. 

NPH was already named earlier in this thread, and straight actors have played gay characters convincingly. Please, stop the ignorance.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, since the movie is nothing but porn, I would understand why it would spoil the magic since the women are actually not scratching their stone to the plot


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 14, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Which has nothing to do with acting.
> 
> NPH was already named earlier in this thread, and straight actors have played gay characters convincingly. Please, stop the ignorance.



There is no ignorance just plain facts, do you think the women who turn up for this movie will care about acting? Like I said him being gay destroys that illusion of availability, doesn't matter if he plays the most hetro man alive facts are facts.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2012)

Do people really think gay guys see a naked girl and are physically repulsed?

Unless this movie actually requires a P in a V on camera I don't think it would be an issue.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> And on and on and on
> 
> 
> Par for the course of mormon fanfiction



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Utxb-kzvFZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2012)

IIRC correctly a few of the characters in that thing that can only be begrudgingly called a novel confused Christian for being gay.

So casting sounds spot-on.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a bit confused as to how they are going to make this movie...? Do they expect to make it the modern day deep throat and actually get a hardcore porno in mainstream theaters?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 14, 2012)

Ian Somerhalder it is then


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ironically, Ian made his debut playing a homo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2012)

Ew....a movie...?


----------

